# clonehdd does not transfer data



## Tom Butz (Oct 17, 2015)

sysutils/clonehdd does not transfer data (though it does set up and format the disk): FreeBSD 10.2 on Toshiba Z930 notebook using a 2TB memory stick (Kingston USB 2).

I then formatted the stick on a Mac using MSDOS-FAT and used FreeBSD rsync (no cloning, but complete backup).

Note that -o large is required when mounting it in FreeBSD.


----------

